# President Obama



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

He favors labor!!!!!!! That's us.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

That is a very broad statement


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Please don't tell me the "labor issue" is the only way you will judge this man's presidency. :blink:

He favors socialism too. So I hope you guys enjoy working on all those federal $$$ projects so you can take home 50% of your paycheck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Bob, I'm sorry. Chances of this ending well are slim. Besides, we like this stuff discussed over in the P&R section at ContractorTalk.
I gotta close it.


----------

